# "Effects of Neutering on Behavior", Schwartz DVM



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

HHS: Veterinary Medicine Community Client Instructions -- Effects of Neutering on Behavior


> Effects of Neutering on Behavior
> From Schwartz: _Canine & Feline Behavior Problems_
> 
> Neutering is the surgical procedure that renders a male or female cat or dog unable to reproduce.
> ...


----------



## Nat28 (Dec 10, 2011)

IThanks for this. Its something im looking into for malkie in the future. There are so many pups needing re homed i dont want to add to it xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you, thank you and a million more thank yous Terri for posting this article.

At long last somebody agrees with me that spaying does not leave you with a life long juvenile deliquent.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, very interesting. Mm....I'm still debating it myself. Have already put it off once at the last moment due to not being 100% certain we were doing the right thing at the time. 

With no aggressive tendencies the vets here in Germany (well certainly mine) are quite ok leaving them un-neutered, which is my boy. So we'll see.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you know how this data was collected, Terry? Any paper in a peer-reviewed journal?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Rottiefan said:


> Do you know how this data was collected, Terry?
> Any paper in a peer-reviewed journal?


Nope, i don't know. It's from a book, published by a DVM.

The author is a board-certified Vet-Behaviorist - 
here's the 7-page intake form for prospective clients: 
http://tinyurl.com/7gpaap7

here's a pro bio: 
VMRCVM - DSACS Adjunct Faculty - Dr. Stefanie Schwartz

with 16 years on the faculty at Tufts Univ, i'd say there are serious chops.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Nope, i don't know. It's from a book, published by a DVM.
> 
> The author is a board-certified Vet-Behaviorist -
> here's the 7-page intake form for prospective clients:
> ...


I trust the records of the behaviour observed, but the interpretations of some of the behaviours seem to me misleading and a little obscure!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

It's a very informative article but it doesn't include the con's of neutering. I have a male dog that isn't aggressive, doesn't roam, doesn't mark inside, has never humped, is very affectionate and is in good health....so why should i put him through a frankly unecessary operation when he's perfect the way he is? 

There needs to be more information on both sides of the neutering debate to make this a good article


----------



## bertlovesedi (Jul 18, 2010)

for me, all dogs should be neutered unless they are to be responsibly bred from (big emphasis on responsibly). Neutering out rules the possibility of medical conditions in later life, phantom pregnancy, pyometra and mammory tumours in bitches, prostate problems/cancer,anal adenomas, testicular tumours in dogs  I have never seen any negative effects from neutering and i feel that any dog with an even temperament before neutering will stay the same after neutering whether male or female.  some of the aforementioned medical conditions are potentially life threatening therefore will prolong the life of our precious doggies


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Neutering a dog increases the chance of them getting several very serious cancers such as osteosarcoma....I've said multiple times i'd rather my boy got testicular cancer as it's much easier to treat, osteosarcoma is pretty much fatal as it's so hard to treat.

Neutering can cause behavioural problems such as nervous aggression, it can cause joint problems of done too early(i have a large mixed breed who is still growing at 19 months) and it increases the chance of him getting a severe type of cancer. Not neutering means he could get issues with his prostate or testes.....i'd never neuter a dog unless it was for a medical or severe behavioural problem where neutering could help, that doesn't make me irresponsible as i never intend to breed either. I've done plenty of research on various aspects of dog ownership and i take full responsibility for my actions.

I will always spay bitches as the health risks are very possible and serious and of course as mentioned i will never breed. My dog has been around bitches in all stages of their seasons and never shown any interest, he'd much rather play or sleep than mate.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with you Ballybee.....hence I'm not sure I want to do it either. My last boy wasn't neutered and my parents dog wasn't either and they didn't have any health issues related to keeping their 'bits'. 
I have two friends with Labs who have preferred not to neuter too.

I will continue to weigh it up and make a decision before we reach the 18 month point. After that I guess he'll start to settle down a bit in that dept anyway.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Old thread I found while searching PF for info on osteosarcoma due to Kali's lameness and possible diagnosis. While researching OS today I have found numerous sites stating the higher prevalence of OS in Rottwielers both male and female after neutering. This is not on one site alone but many 

I have said before that all four of our boys have some form or nervous behaviour, be it fear aggression, fear of noises or even climate change which I have never previously seen in my entire males in the past. Couple this with the slim, yet un researched in other breeds, possibility of OS neutering is something I would not be so keen to undertake in the future. 

Had I not had a multi dog household with an unplanned litter (not my accident I hasten to add) I would not have embarked on the procedure in the first place, as I chose not to with past males. 

Just wanted to add my two penneth and can only hope my spayed girl doesn't have OS as I may have to share some of the blame, regardless of the possibility. Research thoroughly before embarking on neutering to make an informed, unbiased choice!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Old thread I found while searching PF for info on osteosarcoma due to Kali's lameness and possible diagnosis. While researching OS today I have found numerous sites stating the higher prevalence of OS in Rottwielers both male and female after neutering. This is not on one site alone but many
> 
> I have said before that all four of our boys have some form or nervous behaviour, be it fear aggression, fear of noises or even climate change which I have never previously seen in my entire males in the past. Couple this with the slim, yet un researched in other breeds, possibility of OS neutering is something I would not be so keen to undertake in the future.
> 
> ...


 ( i know i keep harping on about it)But Chester is a prime example of how neutering can have a negative effect on a dogs behaviour ...i know that when he gets the sniff of a bitch in season it will be hellish for a few hours afterwards, but something I am going to have to put up with I'm afraid, as he is such a happier dog with testosterone than without


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good on you Paddyjulie, wish I had done the same with Flynn but my then trainer said he should be done asap because he was a bit 'stern' although not aggressive around other dogs. I found his vet discharge sheet last night and he was just 16 months old and a very late maturing breed at that, still a pup in a way, not properly socialised due to me being worried he'd get hurt (as two airdales had already had a go at him) and now at over four he's exactly the same as he was then but with a few other fears as well. 
He should never have been 'done' at that time before he'd been worked around dogs and socialised more but because he was big I think the 'trainer' over reacted. 

While I know his issues can't all be blamed on his castration and we have made huge progress since I too have calmed down, I feel it has great bearing on his behaviour and may have 'fixed' that reactiveness due to being done while he was in that frame of mind. It's definitely no coincidence that the other boys have fear issues either which can't be blamed on me having issues too because two of them aren't even mine. 

Castration isn't all it's cracked up to be and had it not been for an irresponsible OH the accidental litter would not have occured because it hadn't with my entire males in the past and they were all wonderful dogs. Too late now though!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Good on you Paddyjulie, wish I had done the same with Flynn but my then trainer said he should be done asap because he was a bit 'stern' although not aggressive around other dogs. I found his vet discharge sheet last night and he was just 16 months old and a very late maturing breed at that, still a pup in a way, not properly socialised due to me being worried he'd get hurt (as two airdales had already had a go at him) and now at over four he's exactly the same as he was then but with a few other fears as well.
> He should never have been 'done' at that time before he'd been worked around dogs and socialised more but because he was big I think the 'trainer' over reacted.
> 
> While I know his issues can't all be blamed on his castration and we have made huge progress since I too have calmed down, I feel it has great bearing on his behaviour and may have 'fixed' that reactiveness due to being done while he was in that frame of mind. It's definitely no coincidence that the other boys have fear issues either which can't be blamed on me having issues too because two of them aren't even mine.
> ...


In the future now with any dogs I may have..if I feel the need to castrate I will always try the implant first to see if it has the effect I want...its too late chopping them off, then wishing you hadn't 

just adding your doing wonderful with Flynn x


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`m sorry but I find the quote incredibly simplistic.

Aggression is not a trait. It is a consquence to an enviroment or situation or it is a reaction to some sort of stress. 
Remember the quote `Cet animal est mechant: quand on l`attaque, il se defend`. _(this animal is dangerous - when attacked, he defends himself). _
Behaviour is provoked by events, then becomes learned behaviour. 
A dog who finds that aggressing causes the perceived threat to go away will learn that behaviour works, so it is used even in situations that are not ostensibly scary. A dog who one day barks at a child who drops a biscuit and runs away has learned how to get a biscuit. 
A dog who is allowed to intimidate other males in order to gain status has learned how to behave in a way that is rewarding to him.

Because of this method of learning how to respond, behaviour can also be reshaped by training. A reactive dog can be turned into a non-reactive dog by teaching him a different way to respond. (Watch, me, Sit Behind, Avoidance)

So while hormones play a part in stimulating certain behaviours, those behaviours can be moulded - after all, we use the prey drive to work dogs, or use them for sports.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Aggro IS a trait - it's part & parcel of why we brought dogs into our lives, many years ago.
Dogs are territorial, they are social, they alarm-bark at intruders who aren't familiar, they defend those 
that they perceive as 'family' - whether those others are dogs or humans, domestic livestock or wild pets, 
dogs have a very plastic sense of who's "family" which simply depends on who they meet while young pups.
Dogs turn their aggro against those that threaten the persons [any species] that they label 'family',
or who invade their core-area.

Aggro is also able to be changed: the dog who moves from country-ranch to city-apt has to learn that 
people walking down the hallway, unlike ppl walking down the ranch driveway, aren't to be barked at - 
an alarm every time another resident walks past is unwelcome & unwanted, & the passerby isn't a threat.

Dogs who have learned to use inapropos aggro to "get things" - distance/space, food, send someone off, 
etc - can be taught via B-mod to use something else, or to be comfortable with the things they had been 
"chasing away" previously.

But that doesn't mean that aggro isn't more-likely & more-intense in intact males - which both IME 
& in the studies i've read, is true. The *average pet-owner* has trouble housetraining a puppy, 
let alone properly socializing, habituating & training a normal, friendly, outgoing pup. 
Present the APO with dog-reactivity or other mild forms of aggro, & they're usually overwhelmed; 
the dog is in danger of being surrendered, & many won't want to spend the time & effort in B-Mod.

if desex makes life simpler for the owner - which it does, IME - & makes it more likely that the dog 
keeps their first home for life - which studies have confirmed: Neutered males & spayed females 
are less-likely to be surrendered to shelters, given away or sold via ads, or shifted to a relative/friend 
than intact dogs of either sex --- then i think a pre-emptive desex is a good idea.

IOW: if U aren't going to breed, spay females & neuter males.  It's that simple. 
it prevents unwanted, unplanned litters, & it avoids many behaviors ppl find problematic: 
estrus & the messy discharge, male-to-male posturing & marking competitions, etc.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

*The main reason for de-sexing dogs is simply to prevent unwanted litters of pups.*

IMO that's a very valid reason for de-sexing dogs. For everyone on here who can put hand on heart and say my (intact) dog will *never* breed, there are probably a thousand "relaxed" dog owners who are too careless to keep intact dogs without poor consequences.

Would anyone here breed from a dog-aggressive mongrel who has two litter sisters with hip dysplasia?? Well Rex has already sired one litter. He'll never sire another. The first thing I did when I got him was have him castrated.

I think that I'm a good and careful owner. Rex is indoors when we're away from the house. He's on-lead when we're out and we have good fencing. However, accidents do happen and I for one won't risk it.

Rex wasn't de-sexed to improve his health or his disposition (it did a bit but that was secondary); he was castrated to stop him breeding. EVER!

It worries me sometimes that we focus on health/behavioural issues when discussing dog de-sexing. Those discussions are fine but they pale into insignificance compared to the risks to a bitch of breeding and breeding unwanted and unsuitable puppies destined to die in a shelter. I wonder if (more casual) people reading through this forum might think de-sexing is a Bad Thing when actually it's a Good Thing.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

With only one exception in the dim and distant past I have had every dog I owned neutered and I have now owned a total of 15 dogs in my adult lifetime including the present 5. Never had a problem with any of them due to them being neutered. Future dogs will also be neutered. I have no need to breed dogs anyway and I don't want any accidental litters either.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with ballybee there is no way i'm going to put Harv under an unnecessary op, when he has no medical or behavioural problems, when it will increase the risk of him getting much more serious health problems. 

IMO neutering certainly isn't the best, even for those who are never going to be bred from.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> IMO neutering certainly isn't the best, even for those who are never going to be bred from.


what alternatives would U offer, which PREVENT all breeding?

Chemical-castration leaves the testes in the scrotum; if the dog is lost & picked up stray, & the owner 
does not get the dog back, the shelter =will= desex the dog, since they cannot tell the dog was sterilized.

besides which, chemical-castration ALSO halts the testicular production of testosterone; if surgical-desex 
is supposedly terrible cuz it halts the majority of testosterone production, chem-desex is "just as bad".

HOWEVER - just like M & F animals who are surgically-desexed, whichever the sex of the animal, 
chem-desexed animals DO still produce a small amount of testosterone & estrogens, since other glands 
[not just M-testes & F-overies] continue to produce those sexual hormones, just in smaller amounts.

To sum it up:
BOTH sexes produce BOTH sets of hormones; the difference is that Ms produce more androgens, 
& Fs produce more estrogens. Once they're surgically or chemically sterilized, they still produce both M & F 
hormones; just less. Neutered-Ms produce estrogens & androgens; spayed-Fs produce estrogens & androgens.
Desexed-Ms STILL smell like M-dogs, but less intensely; they don't trigger the antisocial behavior intact-Ms do. 
Similarly, desexed-Fs still smell like Fs - but less intensely-F than intact-Fs, & much, much less than estrous-Fs.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> what alternatives would U offer, which PREVENT all breeding?
> 
> Chemical-castration leaves the testes in the scrotum; if the dog is lost & picked up stray, & the owner
> does not get the dog back, the shelter =will= desex the dog, since they cannot tell the dog was sterilized.
> ...


I wouldn't offer anything, responsible owners SHOULD be enough. Harvey has been around bitches in season and yet theres no little Harv's around.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ozrex said:


> *
> 
> It worries me sometimes that we focus on health/behavioural issues when discussing dog de-sexing. Those discussions are fine but they pale into insignificance compared to the risks to a bitch of breeding and breeding unwanted and unsuitable puppies destined to die in a shelter. I wonder if (more casual) people reading through this forum might think de-sexing is a Bad Thing when actually it's a Good Thing.*


*

I can imagine behavioural issues is probably one of the main reasons why a lot of people get their dog neutered.....not to prevent unwanted litters

and that is the main reason I am not getting my dog neutered ..behavioural issues,*


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I can imagine behavioural issues is probably one of the main reasons why a lot of people get their dog neutered.....not to prevent unwanted litters
> 
> and that is the main reason I am not getting my dog neutered ..behavioural issues,


Same here; if the only effect that neutering had was to prevent unwanted litters then I wouldn't have given it so much thought.


----------



## Qow (Jun 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Same here; if the only effect that neutering had was to prevent unwanted litters then I wouldn't have given it so much thought.


I do wonder sometimes why vasectomies aren't given as an option for dogs. Surely it would be as simple a procedure as neutering, but without the other side effects.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i have decided not to get blitzen neutered because i have heard that because of his fear of people putting him thru a neuter could make him worse, he is so much better now than what he was and i am not risking that chance of putting him thru so much stress and starting all over again 
i think his chances of making a female pregnant is pretty slim as every precaution is taking to ensure he cannot escape from the house or garden


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know what this current 'fashion' for neutering is all about. The people who just go ahead and breed obviously don't have it done and those who aren't going to breed don't NEED to have it done - is it just so as we can say 'Oh no I'm not going to breed from my dog - he's neutered you know!'? So as people think - how very responsible of you!  Load of cr*p really! None of my mums dogs were neutered and she never had pups by them, all of my previous dogs weren't neutered and I never had pups by them. I feel that it's so popular now that everyone is asked by their vet if they want to neuter and yet if you don't live in a multi dog household there really is no need.

No dog is going to break free from it's owner when out and molest the nearest bitch - that's if he can even find one in heat! The best way to stop your dog mating is LOOK AFTER IT PROPERLY!!! Simple!!!

Is it any wonder we have so many aggressive dogs - I think most blokes would be pretty angry if you lobbed their nuts off for no reason!

Scientific evidence (not dog trainers evidence) is pointing to health risks associated with early neutering of Rotties and are asking for evidence of the benefits of this operation to be proven - apart from the testicular cancer/pyo certainty I can't see any others.

Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs

Appendicular Osteosarcoma in Dogs | Canine Osteosarcoma :: Veterinary Cancer Specialists

Many entire males live together quite happily on this forum but some of the misguided amongst us have chosen to mutilate our dogs and if it didn't work for them there is NOTHING we can do - I will never choose this surgery again because from experience of entire and neutered males I prefer the temperament of entire dogs. Not being a proper idiot I can stop him from breeding too - not exactly rocket science eh? It is an insult to our intelligence to think we are so thick that we can't stop our dogs from breeding and it's also an insult to group us with the likes of those who do it regularly for monetary gain and assume our dogs too will sire litter after litter - they won't!

Prior to Teebs, our youngest dogs castration he and Marty were like this.



















But since castration Teebs has become grumpy with Marts, doesn't sit with him any more and it's so very sad to think we may have caused this reaction in him. I really wish dog trainers (like mine) would stick to training dogs and leave the scientific stuff to scientists - who actually know what they are talking about!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

My last dog was neutered after he ran off across a busy road after he got the scent of a bitch in season (why the bitch's owners thought that walking her in one of the busiest dog walking areas was a good idea is for another thread). Neutering him possibly saved his life as he was obsessed when he got the scent and he would quite possibly have repeated his running off in search oblivious to traffic. However he also went from being a slightly nervous dog to being neurotic, he developed phobias his sound sensitivity tipped the balance and he became extremely upset by any noises he didn't like. His main problem post-neutering was that he lost his ability to bounce back and recover from scary things, they all just built up and he became increasingly unhappy about life in general as there were so many things he couldn't cope with.
My current dog will remain intact unless/until there are any good medical/behavioural reasons to change that. He is not sex mad - he's sulking just now because I didn't take him when I went round to my neighbours as one of his bitches is in season and ready to stand, but when we were walking past earlier he was leaning over the gate to see the other dog and ignoring the one who's in season. He doesn't hump, he scent marks outside but never tries indoors and he certainly doesn't seem to be unhappy in any way.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Qow said:


> I do wonder sometimes why vasectomies aren't given as an option for dogs. Surely it would be as simple a procedure as neutering, but without the other side effects.


I have seen vasectomies done. I suppose the problem is that it does not take away the desire to mate so a vasectomised dog could be an utter pain in the neck to bitch owners and there are plenty more reasons for castration than just stopping them breeding.

I think all bitches should be spayed but castrating dogs depends on the dog.

I have once kept a bitch entire for all her life and she died of osteosarcoma - so I think it is a silly argument not to neuter because of the risk of that. Probably the huge majority of dogs in this country are neutered so there would be no way of proving if the incidence of any cancer is higher in neutered than entire - as obviously there will be more neutered dogs with cancer.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Qow said:


> I do wonder sometimes why vasectomies aren't given as an option for dogs.
> 
> Surely it would be as simple a procedure as neutering, but without the other side effects.


Actually, it's not as simple a surgery, as it has to be much finer work than simply removing 
2 glands & suturing the small blood-vessels, then some stitches to close the slit in the scrotum.

Vasectomies are far-fiddlier, which means longer anaesthesia times & higher risk of complications.
U have to have a wider entry point to see what the heck U're doing, & do much finer stitching 
on small tubules; U can't do it on very small pups, & doing a vasectomy on a toy-breed adult could be 
a real challenge to a vet who has no experience in microsurgery.

The vet might need to invest in a whole new suite of tools, in order to do vasectomies on dogs under 10#; 
i don't know, i'd ask a vet, but i suspect that some new items might be needed.

*BESIDES which - * now U have a reproductively-sterile dog who thinks he's intact, like a teaser pony 
used to test mares in estrus; he'll do all the things that intact-Ms do: escape confinement to hunt Fs, 
react like a loony to the scent of estrous, posture & challenge other Ms, bully younger Ms, & so on.

so what have U accomplished - other than give a nifty surgery-fee to the vet, & ensure he's firing blanks?

BTW - vasectomy means the dog is FERTILE for a month or more post-surgery, 
& it's strongly advised that the owner check in 6-weeks or so to be sure that the dog 
is no longer producing sperm that were in production at the time of surgery.
During that period, all the same precautions apply as if he were an intact-M; he can't 
be around intact-Fs who may be in, entering, or exiting estrus; he can't be assumed 
to be 'infertile'.

if he's testy & snappy or pushy & challenging to other dogs, he will Continue to be so, 
post-vasectomy - & it will grow worse as he ages & continues to practice the behavior. 
He'll still need B-Mod to change the reaction to other dogs, & U won't have the advantage 
of neutering, taking the edge of his aggro / response to other dogs. 
Desex makes B-Mod easier; vasectomies don't simplify B-Mod.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Prior to Teebs, our youngest dogs castration he and Marty were like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how old was Teebs when Marty arrived?

how old is Teebs now?

he looks quite aged in both photos - & i strongly suspect that it's age, not desex, that made him 
grumpier with a much-younger, more-active terrierrrist type. They're barky & bouncy types; 
Mals are not normally barky, thin-skinned, reactive dogs, nor are they usually manic & hyper... 
Lots of terrier-types are both reactive / sensitive / vocal, AND highly-active, bouncy, & aggravating.

JMO obviously, since i haven't met either dog - but grumpy old-men with creaky joints often don't 
tolerate bouncy, pushy, in-yer-face, active young dogs of either sex, well - IME. They usually want them 
to go away & leave the old fella in peace, drabbit.  _"Get lost, kid! Ya bother me."_


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> how old was Teebs when Marty arrived?
> 
> how old is Teebs now?
> 
> ...


I think it's Teebs (little fella) that has become grumpy with Marts rather than the other way around!


----------



## Qow (Jun 26, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> Actually, it's not as simple a surgery, as it has to be much finer work than simply removing
> 2 glands & suturing the small blood-vessels, then some stitches to close the slit in the scrotum.
> 
> Vasectomies are far-fiddlier, which means longer anaesthesia times & higher risk of complications.
> ...


I was suggesting vasectomy as an alternative to neutering for those whose dogs don't have issues with other intact males or owners who don't want to risk fear aggression developing as can happen after a neuter. This could eliminate the risk of accidental litters (which people seem to be getting guilt tripped about).

There would still be dogs who could be helped by neutering.

I'm not convinced the procedure would more difficult than neutering once a vet got the relevant experience, nor that it would mean longer under anaesthetic. As you say, you're not a vet.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have seen a neutered Dobe and an in heat Boxer bitch tied, so I know the sexual urge is still prevalent amongst neutered dogs. I have read on here about neutered dogs still being very interested in females so the argument that it stops the sexual urge is null and void, because it may not!

No one is saying osteosarcoma only exists in neutered dogs - I thought you were a vet nurse, surely you know that! Studies have shown it is more prevalent in *Rotts* who have been done than in *Rotts* who have not. The numbers only include* those who have taken part in the studies* - of course! 

I cannot offer any response to someone who lives in a place that advocates neutering as young as six weeks old, as standard practice. Barbaric and frighteningly un educated and if that is deemed acceptable then I have nothing to add!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I cannot offer any response to someone who lives in a place that advocates neutering as young as
> six weeks old, as standard practice.


where is desex at 6-WO "standard operating-procedure"?

in the USA, the shelters do prepubertal desex cuz the average-compliance with S/N contracts is only 40%,
which leaves 60% of the adopted animals *intact*. That's unacceptable, as the odds are good that some 
of that 60% will either sire or whelp an un-intended litter or 3.  Taking in the offspring of pets 
they've previously adopted-out is not helpful; money is always an issue, as is kennel space.

Since prospective-adopters frequently want pups or kittens, not dogs or cats, the shelters are forced 
to desex them before releasing them, or they won't be desexed at all, in many cases.
The minimum age for interstate travel by pups or kittens WITHOUT their litter & their dam, 
is 8-WO or 56-days age; most shelters use 8-WO as their 'adoptable' age, & desex then.

VIRGINIA is an exception: 
that state lists 49-days age as the very minimum when a pup or kitten can be separated from the litter 
& their dam, so if there's a 7-WO litter in the shelter, they desex each one only when someone has been 
approved to adopt that animal - IOW, the pup or kit CAN be 7-WO, but could also be older, since they don't 
desex until they actually have a qualified adopter, who's been screened, had an in-house check 
or their vet-references confirmed, & so on.

prepubertal desex & health - 
New Zealand: Cookie support required | NZVA
"NZ Vets Assoc: Policies: Prepubertal Desexing of Dogs & Cats"

*Purple means i highlighted this myself* - other *bold* items were bold 
in the original document. 


> *Policy*
> The NZVA supports pre-pubertal desexing of dogs and cats from 8 weeks of age, provided each animal
> is individually assessed for suitability prior to surgery. Six months is the traditional age for this surgery,
> but desexing at an earlier age is also acceptable, especially for breeders, shelters & other humane
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

more on pre-pubertal desex: 
"Dispelling the Myths about Long-term Side-effects of Early Age Desexing"
by VIRGINIA P. STUDDERT, EMERITUS PROFESSOR, FACULTY OF VETERINARY SCIENCE
THE UNIVERSITY OF MELBOURNE

Chapter 2 - Dispelling the Myths about Long-term Side-effects of Early Age Desexing - Department of Primary Industries

2011 monograph with references: 
Prepubertal gonadectomy | Wellness Times

Aus RSPCA research, 2010: *13 page PDF*, this is a Quick View link
http://tinyurl.com/9jy64ux

www.rspca.org.au/assets/files/Scien...10.pdf+prepubertal+desex+and+recovery+in+pups


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

and finally - 
i've posted this before, but for those who haven't read it, 
Lisa M. Howe, DVM, PhD, Dipl. ACVS
Assoc. Prof., Small Animal Surgery Co-Chief
Surgical Sciences Section, 
Dept. of Veterinary Small Animal Clinical Sciences -

College of Vet-Medicine & Biomedical Sciences
Texas A&M Univ., College Station, TX, 77843

Rebuttal to Early Spay-Neuter Considerations 
for the Canine Athlete
Rebuttal to


----------

